# More Spring Herps



## DanTheMan (Sep 20, 2009)

Been a fair bit active lately, unfortunately I have seen a **** load of roadkill so far, more than last year, especially on a road on my way to work that runs along side a scientific reserve, I have seen 3 red bellies killed last week and only 1 alive which I manged to get off the road. Anyway less talk more pics.

Red Belly











If only it was in focus... A bit hard to take while not looking through the lens, was too close and grumpy for that.





Angle Headed Dragon





Almost patternless Pink Tongue, saw 2 tonight, the other 1 was wearing pin stripes, but I'm kicking myself because I ran over his tail  but he was fine thankfully, doesn't he know its not safe to sit on the road on sharp bends! I felt pretty bad.





Carpet





Saw 4 Green tree Snakes today, I only bothered to photograph 1 but should have tried harder, didn't come out too well.





Small Eyed about to shed.





??
Most probably a really dark coloured GTS, too long and thin for a red belly, plus it didn't have any red up its sides like red belly's do.





Most probably a track made by a Carpet


----------



## SCam (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome finds!! well done


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice pics, that patternless pink tongue is cool


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good finds. I like the threat display of the RBBS.

Regards,
David


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 21, 2009)

Arghh- and I spent the weekend looking for a car


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet Finds, The Angle Head is awsome.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Dan ....we are up for a nice hot day again ..32c-33c today ...so should be an eventful one ..fingers crossed


----------



## JasonL (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Pink-tongue, to bad about the other one...these things happen every day though..


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Arghh- and I spent the weekend looking for a car



I did that on Saturday and got me a 4WD! Very happy, cant wait to take it out on its 1st herping trip, picking it up this arvo!







redbellybite said:


> Great Dan ....we are up for a nice hot day again ..32c-33c today ...so should be an eventful one ..fingers crossed



Yep! I'm loving this warmth, unfortunately I'm working at 12, you should be kept busy with call outs!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah sad thing is today ..get a call eb in a public toilet ....by the time i got there ...it had gotten out of the toilet ..headed across the road and became road kill ...the truth be told ,as I know this part of town is a very quiet part ,and the traffic is almost non existent , it was aimed up ...gives me the ****ssssssssss so much ..


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice pics mate.

We saw a Redbelly charging across the road in front of us on the weekend, slowed right down and went around him, people behind us did the same then looked at us with a strange look as I pulled over and started to get out to chase him off the road.
As soon as I got close to him he darted off the road into the thick grass to the side of the road.
My missus was very happy to finally see a live red belly.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 22, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I did that on Saturday and got me a 4WD!


Hahaha - I'm picking up a silver 4b on the weekend too!


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 22, 2009)

good stuff Dan, season has started well 

cheers HK.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Hahaha - I'm picking up a silver 4b on the weekend too!



Awesome!
Cant wait to break her in, will be good through summer not having to worry about the river levels on some the roads I cross after a bit of rain or a storm!


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 22, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Awesome!
> Cant wait to break her in, will be good through summer not having to worry about the river levels on some the roads I cross after a bit of rain or a storm!


 I'll be doing bella creek rd and maybe belthorpe rd, both I did ONCE in the old van. I'll also explore the cooloola NP and double island point a bit more


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh yea, haven't done any of those, keen to try some of these new areas now I have a 4b, especially cooloola NP, going through there on my way to Fraser Island a few weeks back looked great, don't need to worry about the soft sand anymore. look forward to pics!


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 23, 2009)

ooh i cant wait for my second herping of the spring, the first one was a bit unsuccessful as my brand new iPhone was completely destroyed which sadly cut our night short lol
we saw a bettong then headed for home after the phone incident haha...
going again probably tomorrow-ish depending on the heat! and being more careful with the hardware haha...

Nice findings  !!
Nat


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 23, 2009)

nice one ... wish i could find some herps around here....


----------

